# oh so sad



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi, are we sad people ,,,, ? as they say ,we sit in the middle of a field, or a car park, in a tin box. ,,,,, would be interested what you all think


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not if it's only 250 metres from


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Love this! 
So..........are we sad people? 
Come on everyone, clap your hands, bang the drum!!!
I aint sad, I'm lovin' it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I sometimes ponder the same thing myself.
Maybe not sad - more crazy!

Yes, there are some people (probably those who have never enjoyed the pleasures of camping in their life) who must think we are crazy.

I know some people at my work think I am - Why sit in a field in the rain when you can be in a 4 or 5 star hotel!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My posh Jag driving extravagant friend always says this.

I reply cos we know who has been sleeping in the bed and using the en-suite bathroom.
We don't have to book ahead and complain the non smoking room smells of smoke. 
We don't have to stop where we booked but can carry on or stop short as the mood takes.
We can stop as long as we like in some special desirable spot. It's called Flexibility.

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

SAD? you've got to be joking.

Agree with all the above.

Glad to be 'sad'     

Sue


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

lesanne said:


> Hi, are we sad people ,,,, ? as they say ,we sit in the middle of a field, or a car park, in a tin box. ,,,,, would be interested what you all think


Probably less sad than people who get in a long metal tube, fly a 1000 miles, live in a concrete box looking like thousands of other concrete boxes, & then seek out the egg & chips, Boddies bitter & English tabloid newspapers.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

But I AM in my 5 star hotel! my very own! And what´s more I take it with me wherever I go. You don´t get your own bed in a 5 star hotel. And, and, and oh my list is endless but here are a couple: If I don´t like the guys next door, I move on. Ever been in a hotel and the people in the next room are..... Ever smelled the stale air in a hotel room and corridor? Ever been stuck in a hotel room unable to open a window? And here am I, with my own bed and my own bathroom, sitting listening to the sea and the tree frogs, smelling the sweet night air and watching the moon glinting off the sea. And tomorrow, if the mood takes me I will do the same again and if a different mood takes me I might head off to alps and peaks and alpine flowers. If that is crazy count me in!

Sal


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi,all just been belled by fellow m/homer ,he worked in Japan for 2yrs and slept in a tube 7ft x 3ft whilst commuting ,,,and we,re told we,re sad,


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

raynipper said:


> My posh Jag driving extravagant friend always says this.
> 
> I reply cos we know who has been sleeping in the bed and using the en-suite bathroom.
> We don't have to book ahead and complain the non smoking room smells of smoke.
> ...


If he's driving a Jag, he knows nowt about cars let alone Motorhomes :wink:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

My definition of sad is couples with matching anoraks :roll:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

lesanne said:


> Hi, are we sad people ,,,, ? as they say ,we sit in the middle of a field, or a car park, in a tin box. ,,,,, would be interested what you all think


You missed the crapping in a bucket bit :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*sad*



MyGalSal said:


> But I AM in my 5 star hotel! my very own! And what´s more I take it with me wherever I go. You don´t get your own bed in a 5 star hotel. And, and, and oh my list is endless but here are a couple: If I don´t like the guys next door, I move on. Ever been in a hotel and the people in the next room are..... Ever smelled the stale air in a hotel room and corridor? Ever been stuck in a hotel room unable to open a window? And here am I, with my own bed and my own bathroom, sitting listening to the sea and the tree frogs, smelling the sweet night air and watching the moon glinting off the sea. And tomorrow, if the mood takes me I will do the same again and if a different mood takes me I might head off to alps and peaks and alpine flowers. If that is crazy count me in!
> 
> Sal


Great description, and you can take your dog if you want! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

This says it all! Last Sunday on Huttoft beach- What more do you want in life?


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

domannhal said:


> This says it all! Last Sunday on Huttoft beach- What more do you want in life?


Yum yum! Been ages since I've had something like that for brekkie!
It's one of those unmistakable camping smells too - bacon cooking!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I have thought about this quite often especially after chatting with fellow campers.

Up to now we have used our motorhome to "visit" places, there has to be a reason to visit and we actually spend very little time "in" our motorhome. It is just the place we rest our heads and feed our faces! ...soon after we arrive on site and get set up we are off...walking or cycling usually after a late breakfast through the day to early evening... towns, beaches, canals, coastal footpaths you name it ...in the summer we do, of course come back before dark to the van usually hoping to cook outside, test some wine and rest our legs :lol: In the winter when the days are shorter we do spend a little more time in the van...or maybe the local pub if there is one.

So why when we talk to some other motorhomers are we not surprised to hear that they just arrive at a site and stay in or around their motorhome...one difference between some of them and us is that we are spoilt , at home we live in a beautiful spot on the edge of the Cotswolds but many we meet are not so lucky so the surroundings of a site, say in the hills or at the coast are just so pleasing and different to home that they are happy just to chill out in these pleasant places.... and I can't see anything sad or wrong with that!

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Really,
Piccy shows my view from a car park in Belves France last week.
You can`t get there by aeroplane. Thank the lord.

I was really really sad.



to have to come home.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mosel, Rhine, black forest, Switzerland, Italian lAkes, mont blanc, Rhone alps and now the south of France over the last 2 months. Verys sad yeah, when we leave! How many package holidas would you have to do to see that lot?

It is strange though. I have observed the opinions of Johnny foreigner (especially the french) towards le camping car and I think the ones that don't have them consider it a luxury and something to aspire to. My friends and clients in the uk don't see it the same way. They just see it as Caravaning or tenting. When I had a motor cruiser they thought I mus be doing well. When I bought an equally of not more expensive Motorhome they started to feel sorry for me.

Can't be bothered explaining anymore they just don't get it.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

S. A. D. = Satisfied All Day :wink: 
= Seriously Addicted [to] Discovery :?

. . . What other's can you come up with ??


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Sightseeing All Day?. As mentioned in a post above, a chap used to ring up the site,could we get the c/van out of storage and site it for him,he was on his way down from Brixton,we had it all sorted (water/leccy,fire on if cold),he would stay a few days just chilling out by the van,then set off back to London.
We were near Crawley,his job,"Minding people",a nicer chap you could not meet,he said it was the only way he could wind down.They have taken the trees down opposite us and already i am missing the sound of the breeze blowing through when i am outside.
Ted.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

S A D = Stay Another Day


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Serious Adventure Disorder!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Stop And Drop

Sorry, wrong thread.

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Satisfied and drunk

Dave p :roll: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

MyGalSal said:


> But I AM in my 5 star hotel! my very own! And what´s more I take it with me wherever I go. You don´t get your own bed in a 5 star hotel. And, and, and oh my list is endless but here are a couple: If I don´t like the guys next door, I move on. Ever been in a hotel and the people in the next room are..... Ever smelled the stale air in a hotel room and corridor? Ever been stuck in a hotel room unable to open a window? And here am I, with my own bed and my own bathroom, sitting listening to the sea and the tree frogs, smelling the sweet night air and watching the moon glinting off the sea. And tomorrow, if the mood takes me I will do the same again and if a different mood takes me I might head off to alps and peaks and alpine flowers. If that is crazy count me in!
> 
> Sal


Spot on Sal!! AuntieSandra and I can now speak from experience as we have done it all!! We had 10 wonderful days in Our Coral, just as you describe. Then she got poorly and coughed her coolant all over the Autoroute 75 south of Clermont Ferrand. I'm certain she didn't mean to. But it meant we had to spend the next 7 nights,living out of a suitcase, well, carrier bags actually, in hotels. We had a hire car so were mobile but we had to adopt the same lifestyle as the package holiday maker, up for breakfast by 8.00am...

Then Our Coral was moved about 90 miles to a campsite that AuntieSandra found in the CC Europe1 handbook. For the next 12 nights and days, we had to re-adapt to the life of the 'tugger'... Park up the caravan in one spot and go out each day in the car, returning each evening for feeding and nesting!! We had already done that for 20 years in the 80s and 90s, 4 caravans, then saw the error of our ways in 1999 and bought our first motorhome. Life has since been just as you describe, Sal.  8)

But I do think you have to be a motorhomer to know why!! The sooner Our Coral is ready for use again, the better!! Do I sound crazy? Do I really care if I am? :wink: :lol: I'm sad, so sad, *So Absolutely Daft*!! :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sad --you are joking.
I have my own accommodation with on suite shower room and my own kitchen.
We have traveled the length and breadth of the UK, France and Spain. and met so many friends.
We rally each weekend then come home and do the washing which gets packed back in the M/Home as soon as any Hospital appointments have been completed.

I hated Chemo because it kept me at home and I soon made up for that.
Ray has promised me that as I get worse with my illness he will always take me and park up by the sea somewhere -I couldnt do that in a car or a hotel it wouldn't be the same.
So me thinks you knew the answer all the time --its not sad its the best thing in the world --camping--for so many reason's.


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

[quote/]Probably less sad than people who get in a long metal tube, fly a 1000 miles, live in a concrete box looking like thousands of other concrete boxes, & then seek out the egg & chips, Boddies bitter & English tabloid newspapers.[/quote]

The saddest people on earth are the ones who go abroad to English Bars/Pubs, have roast beef/fish and chips and wear a union jack as a vest, I hate them. They are sad sad people.

Me Sad, No way


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And if we lived in acomodation as small as our mh`s it would be classed as unfit by the council. No mains electricity or gas no mains water.They know nothing.

Gosh my first caravan even had gas mantle lights.
With electricity suplied from the towcar battery, water in a container outside and no toilet to empty either.

Dave p


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I often take a cuppa into my MH when I come home from work in my lunchtime, and just sit there wishing I was in a field somewhere rather than being parked on my drive! When I mentioned this today OH gave me a strange look!! well!! I said!!

Am I sad -YES I AM!!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And if we lived in acomodation as small as our mh`s it would be classed as unfit by the council. No mains electricity or gas no mains water.They know nothing.
> 
> Gosh my first caravan even had gas mantle lights.
> With electricity suplied from the towcar battery, water in a container outside and no toilet to empty either.
> ...


Your second name isnt Flintstone is it Dave ? :wink: 
Did it have square wheels


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Nothing sad about views like these...









Had lunch, got my fishing rod out, enjoyed a few beers...
All for free - and you cant buy 'that' afternoon anywhere 

I pity (to a small extent) friends family and neighbours who do 'nothing' weekend after weekend


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

The ones that are SAD are those that cannot comprehend or appreciate the great benefits of the freedom, the friendliness, the destressing, of enjoying the great outdoors at wherever and whenever we choose.

Probably they are the same ones that go to the same resort, same b&b, for 25 years, for the same two weeks, every year!!!!


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Sad ? NO WAY!!

I'm new to motorhoming and enjoy more than I thought I would!
Even the journeys are better, you can stop when you like make a nice cuppa eat your own food, put your feet up and use the facilities on board !!!!! :lol: 

When I revert to the car for long journeys, I really miss that flexibility.

John


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

If you drove into the field and did just sit in your box and do nothing that might be sad.

Most of us get to the field, park up and then go and do all sorts of stuff in the new area around the field. Only returning to the field in the evening.

After a few days of utilising the field most of us move on to a different field where we explore and do more stuff.

Thats not sad at all.

As someone said previously sitting by a pool with 1000's of other people next to your concrete box which is next to loads of other concrete boxes then eating food from a menu with pictures of the food on it is very sad indeed.

It's all a matter of opinion though.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> And if we lived in acomodation as small as our mh`s it would be classed as unfit by the council. No mains electricity or gas no mains water.They know nothing.
> 
> Gosh my first caravan even had gas mantle lights.
> With electricity suplied from the towcar battery, water in a container outside and no toilet to empty either.
> ...


wow I remember those gas mantles..........my grandad's van had some :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

artona said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > And if we lived in acomodation as small as our mh`s it would be classed as unfit by the council. No mains electricity or gas no mains water.They know nothing.
> ...


My parents first Bailey Maru had gas mantles.
It was a nightime mantra when the beds were being made up and you were moving cushions about......'mind the mantle!'

I remember it came in a wee cardboard box and it was very carefully taken out the box and screwed onto the fitting each night.


----------



## Paulsmi (Jul 13, 2011)

MyGalSal said:


> But I AM in my 5 star hotel! my very own! And what´s more I take it with me wherever I go. You don´t get your own bed in a 5 star hotel. And, and, and oh my list is endless but here are a couple: If I don´t like the guys next door, I move on. Ever been in a hotel and the people in the next room are..... Ever smelled the stale air in a hotel room and corridor? Ever been stuck in a hotel room unable to open a window? And here am I, with my own bed and my own bathroom, sitting listening to the sea and the tree frogs, smelling the sweet night air and watching the moon glinting off the sea. And tomorrow, if the mood takes me I will do the same again and if a different mood takes me I might head off to alps and peaks and alpine flowers. If that is crazy count me in!
> 
> Sal


Beautifully put!

I'm glad to be sad too


----------



## Tissy (Jul 10, 2010)

SAD - Sailing All Day 
wish there was more time to be sad
Tissy


----------

